# ارجو منكم كل المعلومات عن مصنع تعبئه وتغليف ملح الطعام



## sayedsarhan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

عاوز اعرف كل المعلومات المتعلقه بتعبئه ملح الطعام
فى مصر
ويا ريت لو حد يبعت دراسه جدوى للمشروع


----------



## جمال سلطان (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الاستاذ / سيد سرحان لك تحياتى اعرفك بنفسى اخوك جمال سلطان متخصص فى صناعة الملح ولدى دراسات كاملة عن هذه الصناعة لانها محور اهتمامى وموضوع تعبئة وتغليف ملح الطعام يشكل جزء بسيط من هذه الصناعة وحجم المنافسة فيه فى مصر كبير جدا والكيانات التى تعمل فى هذا المجال ضخمة ولديها امكانات عالية والدخول فى سوق المنافسة معهم يحتاج الى استثمارات كبيرة وانا مستعد للتعاون معك لو كان الامر جديا بالنسبة اليك وعندى اجابات لكل استفساراتك ان شاء الله وممكن تكلمنى على الخاص فى معلومات الاتصال
لك شكرى وتقديرى


----------

